# Need Help Choosing the Right Filter for My 3M Respirator.



## BurnIt13 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello all!  I have a 3M 6000 series respirator that I need help choosing a filter for.  I'm having a hard time decoding the NIOSH and OSHA jargon.  What I want is:

1.  Lead, Mold, dust (P100)
2.  Disenfectants (Chlorine/Ammonia Based)
3.  Paint Vapors (VOC's in oil based paint give me problems)

My research has found the following:
1.  http://www.gemplers.com/product/G60926/3M-P100-Multi-gas-Vapor-Cartridges-pair
    This one protects against particulates and Disenfectants, but not organic vapors like paint spray.

2.  http://www.gemplers.com/product/G60921/3M-P100-Filter-Cartridges-Pesticide-Organic-Vapor-One-Pair
    This one protects against particulates and organic vapors like paint spray, but not ammonia or chlorine disenfectants.

Is there one that does particulates, ammonia/chlorine gases, and organic vapors from paint?


----------



## Sisu (Dec 15, 2011)

The G60926 should do the trick.  The P100 is for fine particulates (eg. lead dust, mold, etc.) and the organic cartridge should deal with the rest.  The reason I believe that is states that the filters do not protect against paint spray is because the paint spray will produce oil-based particles/mist that might clog/interfere with the filter mediums.  So if you are applying paint via a brush, you should not have a problem.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 15, 2011)

I am not sure of that model but the 3M's I used to use could be set up for a HEPA prefilter to deal with the paint fumes. It required a special adaptor.


----------



## maverick06 (Dec 16, 2011)

using a non-Cl cartridge in a Cl environment will chew it apart really fast! maybe 15 min, thats why they sometimes will annotate them as "escape"

Depends on what you are talking about using it for. If you are using it at home, I would use the bottom, if you are repainting your car, I wouldnt. 

HEPA is nearly mandatory, I wouldnt buy anything without it as most of my concerns are dust (around the house stuff).


----------



## ironpony (Dec 16, 2011)

find a local safety supply 
they make cartridges you can "stack"
and some combo purple yellow etc


----------



## onion (Dec 16, 2011)

BurnIt13 said:
			
		

> Hello all!  I have a 3M 6000 series respirator that I need help choosing a filter for.  I'm having a hard time decoding the NIOSH and OSHA jargon.  What I want is:
> 
> 1.  Lead, Mold, dust (P100)
> 2.  Disenfectants (Chlorine/Ammonia Based)
> ...



I am assuming this is for personal use at home.  If this is for work, your employer is required to provide you with the proper respiratory protection.

I do not believe you will not find one cartridge to do all of those things at once.  That being said, I doubt you will be doing all of these things at once.  I also doubt you will be exceeding permissible exposure limits.  Kind of seems like a bathroom demo/rebuild so I would go with the 60926 until you start painting then get an organic vapor cartridge for paint.  Paint spraying is more difficult as you will likely blank the cartridge with the overspray.  Open a window and use a fan to pull clean air into the work area.

Also, mixing chlorine bleach (sodium hypochlorite) with an ammonia disinfectant releases free Cl2 (chlorine gas).  This is extraordinarily bad and will kill you just like it did soldiers in the trenches in WWI.


----------



## Sisu (Dec 16, 2011)

peakbagger said:
			
		

> I am not sure of that model but the 3M's I used to use could be set up for a HEPA prefilter to deal with the paint fumes. It required a special adaptor.



The P100s are HEPA filters.  Also P100/HEPAs do not protect against paint vapours.  The carbon media in these combo filters deal with organics (eg. paint VOCs).


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2011)

HEPA is for particles.  Vapor is not particles.


----------

